# Advantages to lever machines?



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

So I'm going to upgrade my grinder to a Mignon when funds allow. At the moment I have Classic but I'm looking at all possible angles when I upgrade my actual coffee machine. Other than looking great are there any advantages or disadvantages of having one? I mostly enjoy a flat white or Macchiatos.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What would you realistically be looking to spend so we can see if your budget would reach to spring lever or not.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you can, find someone near you on the forum that has a lever machine and see what you think of shots pulled on it.


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

I'm just mulling it over at the moment. Say a budget of £500?


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

And what is a spring lever?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DannyMontez said:


> And what is a spring lever?


Asking a price allows us to narrow what is achievable with your budget . whether a spirngt lever like an l1 or quixkmill is in range or we are more looking at lav pavs and gaggia achille type levers.


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

So spring levers are cheaper? Lets say an upper budget of £500? Thanks for you help again Mrboots!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

DannyMontez said:


> And what is a spring lever?


When you pull the lever down, you compress a spring - when you let the lever go the compression in the spring provides the pressure to achieve extraction (in place of a pump). Advantage of a lever is pressure during extraction (pressure profile) tails off towards the end of the extraction. This helps lessen the extraction of unwanted elements from the puck. In high end pump driven machines, pressure profiling is included which mimics the action of a lever extraction.


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

They give you a workout.


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

Haha that might be a good thing!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Spring levers are not cheaper!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

An Electra Microcasa (used) is in your range


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> An Electra Microcasa (used) is in your range


Wow they look really impressive. Is there anything they can't do or dont do as well?


----------

